# Not sure if this is the right place: Epson PowerLite 76c



## Styles2304 (May 6, 2009)

Like I said, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but I had found other projector related questions in this forum so here goes.

For some reason, whenever the projector is set to receive signal from the computer, it is randomly in what appears to be letterbox mode. This is easy enough to fix by having it search for the source. However, it will only fix the problem when utilizing a program in full screen mode. Maximizing a window won't do it.

From there, once the screen is finally the correct ratio, there is a horrendous margin on the left hand side that used to only be there randomly and is now there all the time.

I'm trying to avoid calling the support line since it's not free. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

What resolution are you trying to display on the projector? It looks like the native resolution for the projector is (1024 x 768), make sure your computer is set to that.


----------

